# Benelli MR1



## SAWMAN

Went to the range yesterday with my Benelli MR1 and several different factory loads. After installing a new scope on it(Leupold VX-R 3-9X40 w/30mm main tube)I wanted to wring it out.
After adjusting the scope so that it was close. I started firing for groups using the 1" orange dot as a reference only. All bullets are considered a "hunting" bullet given the size of the deer in NW Fla and a "proper" hit on a hog of most any size. They were either Nosler Partition or Barnes TSX(soild copper).
Some ammo shot so-so and one in particular shot really good -->great. As you can see one group(@50yds)was one hole for 3 shots. Moved the target back to 100yds and got this <1" group. This is the ammo that I will stick with for now. They chrono at >3200fps and are super mild given the Benelli's excellent gas system. 

This gun is as from the factory, except the trigger has been tweaked my me. It still has the standard 2 stage feel but cleanly breaks at 3lbs 10ozs with very minimal creep and exceptable over travel.

This combo seems to be a "keeper". Good Shootin'/Huntin' to all. --- SAWMAN


----------



## glassplus

Very nice rig. LOOked at getting one. Glad to see it shoot that good. jj


----------



## FrankwT

I love that gun and with the new scope on it, deadly! Good Shootin'
I thought all you had was Thompson and Handy rifles, only had clip and not magazines, had no money to buy guns, had no guns, knew nothing about guns and could not reload...then you bring this out! Say did you borrow the gun from your brother in Pakistan??


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Been looking at these for a while but still skeptical about a tactical rifle from benelli. Sawman, can you pass some intel about handling, reliability, operability in adverse conditions, overal functionability?

Thanks in advance

TRP


----------



## SAWMAN

*Be Glad To Sir*

The weapon is 7.4lbs empty,with rear sight. The sight has been taken off by me to be able to mount the scope as low as possible for a solid cheek weld. The rear sight comes off very easily by the use of a T15(Torx,star drive). I reinserted the screws to keep crud outta the action. The scope has a 40mm objective, but has a 30mm main tube. It is set in BlackHawk 30mm MEDIUM height rings.

IMO the weapon is somewhat heavy. Not so much front and back but top heavy from side to side. The bbl is 16.5 inches and is fairly thin.(See the Benelli site). The rather large pistol grip aids in the handling characteristics. I believe that the added weight is in the gas system. BTW......this is the softest recoiling 223Rem/5.56 that I have EVER fired and I have fired a "few". Muzzle rise is darned near nonexistent. BTW the gun is chamber in 223Rem and not 5.56X45 NATO. I have shot the latter ammo in it but it is not very accurate and some of it is hard to extract if you decide to do this with a live round. I suspect that the neck is jammed into the front of the chamber which in turn will somewhat crimp the bullet into the mouth of the case. I have never seen evidence of any pressure signs though. 

The weapon uses all standard AR15/M16 type of magazines. It comes from the factory with one 5rd mag I do believe.(I bought this weapon used/as new.)

I have not subjected this weapon to any harsh environments. It has the ARGO gas system(like some SAW's) so I would suspect that it will fire after breaking the surface if taken diving. 

It is easy to break down without any tools whatsoever. It is somewhat a PITA to clean although I get kinda anal about cleanliness.

All in all,comparing this to a $1200 AR platform,I do believe that I would choose the AR. Much more can be done to, and added on, a AR. The MR1 does not have any options except for a forward tri rail(pic)to fit the forearm. And a straight stock(non pistol grip). It comes with the pic rail mounted just forward of the rear sight. It is almost 6 inches long. The reason that I have this is I got a great deal on it from a forum member that actually allowed me to ask him some questions about the weapon before I bought it.(IMAGINE THAT !!)

Any other help that I can be or any other questions please ask. --- SAWMAN


----------



## TheRoguePirate

If we ever link up to hog hunt would love if you let me put a mag or two through it to feel this softest recoil ever. Would think if it has the ARGO like a SAW it would jem up every other round like the SAW whenever a flake of dust gets in there or a little gunk (like after a 100rd belt is fired) is built up. (yep, not a big SAW fan sorry) but I think you have me convinced that this would be a no-buy for me. Im not hung up on attaching things to my rifle, seen plenty of REMFS stick so much crap on an M-4 that it weighs as much as a SAW or 240. but I like the interchangability of parts on an AR/M whatever platform. Thanks for the awsome write up!!!

TRP


----------



## tyrtle

*Thank You*

Hello from MN Sawman! I loved reading your review and wanted to thank you for providing the torx requirement for removing the rear sight. My grandfather and I also made a rest for the rifle based off of the one that was seen in your photograph. I want to get the most out of the MR1 and am looking to invest in an optic for it. If you have any input I on the topic I would much appreciate it. (including mounts). I have been shooting my entire life but have just gotten started in my own personal collection.


----------

